# 21+4 and can't feel baby move anymore?



## LunaWop (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello,

I am really sorry to bug you, but I am currently on holiday in India so there is no easy way for me to get in touch with my midwife directly...

I am 21+4 today, with an anterior placenta and a pre-pregnancy bmi of 29.

Last week I had gotten used to feeling baby move regularly, and definitely used to get my share of kicking after, e.g., drinking a cold drink.

In the last few days, though, he's gone really quiet. I might have felt a flutter or two, but might just as well have made it up. I know this can happen, so haven't worried too much for the first few days, but it's been at least 4 days now so starting to wonder whether I should get concerned and maybe find my way to the nearest hospital?

DH and I are having a very quiet holiday on the beach, so haven't really been active enough to miss any movements...

Thank you!!
Luna


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Luna 

If you were in uk I would advise contacting midwife/hospital to have them listen in to reassure you. 

I would not be concerned at this stage as it is just likely that baby has moved position and is kicking towards your back and that is why you are not feeling it.

When are you back in the U.K.? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## LunaWop (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you for the reassurance, Kaz. I'm back in a weeks time...

I've tried the sweet+cold trick again today and I thing I just might have felt something...given this and your words, I might just try to relax and see whether he moves into a more collaborative position in the next couple of days before rushing off to the nearest hospital...

Thanks again so much for taking the time...
Luna


----------



## LunaWop (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Kaz,

Just wanted to let you know that this morning I clearly felt baby's kickboxing routine...so you were clearly right in saying he had turned around.

Thanks again for taking the time to answer us on her...can't say how much I appreciate your help!
Luna


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

You are welcome xxxx


----------

